# Just to keep things stirred up for you Cruz fans



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Tabloid says it has proof: Ted Cruz?s father is mystery man in Lee Harvey Oswald photo | Miami Herald

One of these days one or more of these stories may come back to haunt the good senator


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At first Fidel Castro was a hero a savior of Cuba it was latter he went full throttle Marxist. Many supported him at first his motives were just and right. Cuba was being raped.
So to judge a person that early on supporting Castro by what he became is unjust. Most of you would have supported Castro early on.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Well I guess we finally know who was on "the grassy knoll". Alright I'm just kidding. I wonder if that scene was cut out of the movie "JFK"?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> At first Fidel Castro was a hero a savior of Cuba it was latter he went full throttle Marxist. Many support him at first he motives were just and right. Cube was being raped.
> So to judge a person that early on supported Castor by what he became is unjust. Most of you would have supported Castro early on.


But, you judge a man by his friends


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> But, you judge a man by his friends


And family, including wife. Not to mention is personal past.

Remember, Cruz was for TPP before he was against it. Considering his background, how is it I am supposed to believe he supported it out of ignorance, but then declared to be against it when the damaging content was explained to him?
Another politician who thinks I am an idiot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What ever it takes to get Hillary in. She may as well start picking colors to paint the WH. Bill can start picking female staff.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I bet bill and hildabeast sit around the dinner table laughing their @$$es off at us stupid conservatives fighting. All the while probably e-mailing their good buddy ole parrot boy trump on her new secret server. Their plan is working flawlessly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I bet bill and hildabeast sit around the dinner table laughing their @$$es off at us stupid conservatives fighting. All the while probably e-mailing their good buddy ole parrot boy trump on her new secret server. Their plan is working flawlessly.


Yeah. Too bad this conservative has no one to vote for this time around.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We should take the football from Lucy.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Of course he is.
Where did that come from? The Establishment, Trump, Hillary?
Good grief!!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> At first Fidel Castro was a hero a savior of Cuba it was latter he went full throttle Marxist. Many supported him at first his motives were just and right. Cuba was being raped.
> So to judge a person that early on supporting Castro by what he became is unjust. Most of you would have supported Castro early on.


German-Americans joined up with the Bund in post WW2 - came back to bite them and their families ....

Americans started and joined Red Communist groups all over the US during WW2 - came back to bite them BAD ...

a Cuban that was an active in Castro's organization gets a pass - Why?

didn't see you poo pooing all the bull about Trump's Dad being a Clan member - Why? - only SOME sons can't be held accountable for their father's past?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Castro was not a Marxist when he starting fight to save Cuba. He was a Cuba trying to stop what was happening to their country


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Castro was not a Marxist when he starting fight to save Cuba. He was a Cuba trying to stop what was happening to their country


I tend to disagree, . . . as I read somewhere long ago, . . . he had quite a bit of time behind the Iron Curtain prior to coming to Cuba, . . .

But no one knew that at the time. And yeah, . . . I think a lot of us, . . . maybe myself included, . . . could have supported him without knowing.

Kinda like Cruz being against the wall before he was before it, . . . for that other thing before he was against it, . . . with that idea before he was without it, . . . etc.

Cruz ought to take a cruz, . . . about 8 years worth, . . . maybe 16, . . . maybe 24, . . . just get gone and stay gone.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Castro was not a Marxist when he starting fight to save Cuba. He was a Cuba trying to stop what was happening to their country


Maybe at one time, Ted was a good American. Before he became just another globalist who learned to speak in a manner that soothes the ears of the patriots. Hard to imagine; Lucy and the football, huh?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Maybe at one time, Ted was a good American. Before he became just another globalist who learned to speak in a manner that soothes the ears of the patriots. Hard to imagine; Lucy and the football, huh?


Just looking at him and watching him speak screams "sleazy used car salesman" to me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> German-Americans joined up with the Bund in post WW2 - came back to bite them and their families ....
> 
> Americans started and joined Red Communist groups all over the US during WW2 - came back to bite them BAD ...
> 
> ...


Since correcting spelling is now racist. It's Klan, not clan


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Maybe at one time, Ted was a good American. Before he became just another globalist who learned to speak in a manner that soothes the ears of the patriots. Hard to imagine; Lucy and the football, huh?


I voted for Ted in the MI primary, all along saying I'd vote Trump in the National.
Trump won Michigan BTW. No way he wins the National in MI though. Billiary has the win with all the UAW, and electric workers and such.

Might as well go Libertarian like I have for years, or the guy The Jack Booted Thug is going for. He forced me to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just looking at him and watching him speak screams "sleazy used car salesman" to me.


You know what this means, right? We have now admitted we are on a ship without a rudder or anchor.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Scuttle comes to mind


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

And here I thought I worked in the most corrupt country in the world....Nigeria. I was wrong. The crap going on in this election is stunningly bad. The sheeple are now just expected to shut up and just accept the political establishment's backroom maneuvering to choose whom THEY wish...not what the people want.

I have truly lost all hope for my country. We have descended into the pit of hell, and I can't see how we rise again without revolution of some sort.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> And here I thought I worked in the most corrupt country in the world....Nigeria. I was wrong. The crap going on in this election is stunningly bad. The sheeple are now just expected to shut up and just accept the political establishment's backroom maneuvering to choose whom THEY wish...not what the people want.
> 
> I have truly lost all hope for my country. We have descended into the pit of hell, and I can't see how we rise again without revolution of some sort.


Ever been with an alcoholic when he looks in the mirror and realizes what he is. Have been there when he smashed his fist into the mirror in desperation and cried out he can't take it, anymore? If so, you know the pain and anguish of a tormented soul who can't take it, anymore. 
Lies are in a bottle with a pretty label and fancy writing. Once you realize the label is nothing more than death, you can start to heal. Healing, however, is painful.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It just means that Hillary wins hands down. Just like when we got stuck with 2 terms of Obama. Only this time we really get nailed.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Bill can start picking female staff.


ones that like cigars, I figure...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> You know what this means, right? We have now admitted we are on a ship without a rudder or anchor.


We never had much of a choice to begin with.
And even that is gone.

Hillary will win, she will stack the supreme court, and what is left of our freedom will be gone forever.
The establishment politicians, of either side, won't be affected. Their lives of luxury will go on, they will still become millionaires. It doesn't really matter to them whether the power is controlled by a (D) or an (R).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We never had much of a choice to begin with.
> And even that is gone.
> 
> Hillary will win, she will stack the supreme court, and what is left of our freedom will be gone forever.
> The establishment politicians, of either side, won't be affected. Their lives of luxury will go on, they will still become millionaires. It doesn't really matter to them whether the power is controlled by a (D) or an (R).


I'm going to the range. I figure it is the only rational thing to do, right now. See you in a bit.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like we are Fooked,anyway you look at it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

History proves all great civilizations fall. Perhaps our time is nearer then most think given our miserable choices for President. ( Sadly, I think the Hildabeast wins simply because of who is in the field with her.) It is Sad that we gave our country away without so much as a whimper or shot fired.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> History proves all great civilizations fall. Perhaps our time is nearer then most think given our miserable choices for President. ( Sadly, I think the Hildabeast wins simply because of who is in the field with her.) It is Sad that we gave our country away without so much as a whimper or shot fired.


All the big "start the revolution" talkers on forums such as this, are just that - talkers.

The slide toward enslavement started in 1965 with LBJ's Great Society. Hillary's Supreme Court will drive the final stake through the heart of liberty.

My wife and I will be on our small farm, practicing as much self reliance as possible. As long as whatever the future brings stays outside our perimeter, life will go on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back from the range. Very nice time. Started out with the M1A, but switched to the Savage Model 10 before I knew it. Time flew, but that I forgot to take an allergy pill shortened the time even more.

Bang-sneeze-action the bolt-bang-sneeze-action the bolt-bang-sneeze....

I had the rifle range to myself, but there were some young men and women beating the snot out of steel plates at one of the pistol bays.

There is hope.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the big "start the revolution" talkers on forums such as this, are just that - talkers.
> 
> The slide toward enslavement started in 1965 with LBJ's Great Society. Hillary's Supreme Court will drive the final stake through the heart of liberty.
> 
> My wife and I will be on our small farm, practicing as much self reliance as possible. As long as whatever the future brings stays outside our perimeter, life will go on.


Revolution based on principle will never happen. People are much to comfortable in their lives for them to stand on principle alone. There will be no revolution until the people who have figured out they can vote for government subsidies, entitlements, and free shit run out of our money. At the precipice of total collapse is when they will take up arms. That's when the real shit will hit the fan. The storm comes soon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Revolution based on principle will never happen. People are much to comfortable in their lives for them to stand on principle alone. There will be no revolution until the people who have figured out they can vote for government subsidies, entitlements, and free shit run out of our money. At the precipice of total collapse is when they will take up arms. That's when the real shit will hit the fan. The storm comes soon.


I did not necessarily mean Prepper Forum.
I belong to some that have a segment that fancy themselves the baddest dudes who ever walked and by God if Hillary gets elected they are going to get out the gunz and................
Well, at this point they really start blowing smoke up everybody's skirt (old Army expression).

I don't think the American government will ever let the money for free stuff run out. They are afraid of losing their control over the useless eaters. The treasury will simply keep on printing money out of thin air, just as they have been doing since Obama took office.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

$20 sodas..$30 a pack of smokes...$20 a gallon of gas or milk. Its coming.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------

